# Trying to figure things out...



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, so, there's a few things I'd like to get straightened out before I go buy ANYTHING for this car...

I'm looking into new intake mani's. Some of them have different inlets, like 78mm, 85mm, etc. I'm also looking to, in the future, get the 421 Bobcat, and that includes the 85mm MAF sensor. I'm also looking into 85mm throttle bodies. If the mani includes a different size inlet, I'd be screwed, correct?

Also, if I were to get the 421 Bobcat, what things would I need to upgrade, clutch aside? And are there other avenues you'd suggest for same or better gains (besides FI/nitrous) that would be similar or less expensive than the 421 Bobcat route?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The 421 Bobcat setup will give you around 340 RWHP, I don't think you will need to upgrade anything including the clutch. I'm currently running the stock clutch, drive shaft and differential with 440 RWHP without any problems.

I suggest the 78 mm LSX FAST manifold and throttle body. If you plan to stroke the LS1 then go with the 85 or 90 mm setup. The 85 mm maf will flow the same amount as the 78 mm tb because of the restrictions from the maf screen.

You can get some pretty good numbers with the right heads and cam setup. But the price is will be about the same.


----------

